# The Thief



## Peanuts (Sep 1, 2005)

Or else this zoo has a pretty funky looking exhibit for the rare french-fry eating squirrel!

I was manual focusing and laughing at the same time, therefore, neither picture is great but hey, I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool shots.  Gotta dig the second one. :lmao:    :lmao:


----------



## Mercury149 (Sep 1, 2005)

I love the second one! Great Pics.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies Chiller and Mercury149


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 2, 2005)

Have you ever seen a squirrel take up that "I'm innocent, you MUST believe me, INNOCENT I am!"-look as you managed to capture in that second photo. Soooo cute!


----------



## Pammi (Sep 2, 2005)

Just brilliant really good captures
Pam


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 2, 2005)

just awesome!


----------

